# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  New Tank

## nazeem

Hi everyone,

This is only my 2nd post here, so please be gentle! 

I've experimented with a couple of nano tanks, and I've got the "itch" to go all in with a centrepiece tank for my living room.

Here's what i'm planning:

Dimensions: 3ft x 1.5ft x 2ft (height) + cabinet (Custom made)
Lighting: Maxspect Razor 160w 8000k
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Powder + Substrate additives
Filter(s): Eheim 2073 + 2213 - Purchased 2nd hand
CO2: 3L tank + Up aqua inline atomizer + Solenoid Regulator
Cooling: Teco TR10 (will be targeting 25-26 Celcius, from a 28-29 ambient)
Plants: Crypts, hairgrass, Anubias, Glosso, HC, Rotola, various Moss, Fissidens, Amazon sword, and a few more i'm still researching on
Fauna: Boraras Brigitte, Cherry shrimp, Otos

Here's what's i'm thinking about for the hardscape, after going to GC and trying out a few different combinations: 
WP_20131030_001_zps1fe2882f.jpg
T
he blue towel is the same size footprint as the tank.

Any feedback/suggestions would be welcome.

Thanks!
-nazeem

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

It's looks very very nice!

Impressive!

I feel the scape can do with some more smaller rocks piled near the core of the wood. 

Very nice!

----------


## David

Nice layout. Just that you must be careful of water circulation and plan out your choice of plants and their position carefully as you have chosen the Razor and will cast shadow.

As for your chiller, I would think it's better at 1/15 or it's equal and not a 1/10.

----------


## nazeem

@Erctheanda Thanks for the suggestion. I'll get a few more smaller rock and add it as you suggested.

@David I've been thinking about the circulation too, especially since I'm going to be running 2 filter. I am considering putting both inlets on one side, and both outlets on the other end, so that there's a 1 directional current right across the length of the tank. For the areas under the DW, its mainly going to be Anubias nana petit, some java fern and moss, and other low light plants. Could you explain why you recommend a 1/15 chiller instead? Most of the threads here recommend a step up, and hence, I opted for a 1/8 since the Teco calculator recommended the 1/15.

----------


## limz_777

nice wood there, is it one piece ?

----------


## David

Are you going to use those glass lilies?

My mistake you should be using a one up sizing for chiller.

I always mix up the Hp against their model number ...TR10, TR15 and TR20.

I am also using the Teco chiller. Get the model that has the option to install the UV. I cannot remember I think that would be the 1/10 or 1/8.

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

Nice scape! Really great planning ahead. But like what Senior David once told me, planning is just planning but expect the unexpected. When everything goes wet, you might encounter some interesting issues. And solving them is a great challenge and fun! As your solution might lead to another problem.

Anyway, like what Eric mentioned more rocks breaking the end of the driftwood that will be sitting on the substrate away will be a great improvement of the scape. How much more rocks? You will only know when the scape goes into the tank and onto the substrate. Just go with your feelings.

You are also right, having the the current flow one direction will reduce dead spots in your tank. But there is no way we could avoid completely. Once you set everything up, you will bound to move things around till close perfection.

The process is so going to be fun. Enjoy it. Do remember on the plants preparation, read up a little on tropica's website (http://www.tropica.com/en/tropica-ab.../planting.aspx). There is quite a fair bit of information on plants preparation and methods of planting. With that knowledge, it will minimise your mistakes on the planting portion. Your plants might kick start itself to better growth.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## milk_vanilla

Good start, camping here..

----------


## nazeem

> nice wood there, is it one piece ?


Most of it is one piece, except for the branch that's furthest forward, which I had to purchase separately.

----------


## AQMS

camping here for more pics...
good start..

----------


## David

Zero...don't camp...talk!!!  :Very Happy:  where you disappear to?

----------


## blue33

all the Pro's already camp here i'm sure they will give you good advice.  :Opps:

----------


## CPONovice

Looking forward to this too!

----------


## nazeem

Wow, so much enthusiasm! I'm anxious as well, and this is what I've gone out and bought this week. 


My wallet feels so empty now!  :Razz: 

The tank should arrive next Friday, or early the following week, so until then, I'm researching plants.

There are a few issues are occupying my thoughts right now:
1.) There's a beam right above the place where I intend to put the tank (in the balcony, as I was overruled by the wife), so I can't hang the lights from the ceiling. I wish the width of the hanging cables on the Razor were adjustable, but i'll have to make do with the included brackets and mount it on the tank instead.
2.) Placement of the chiller. Its much bigger than anticipated, and after factoring in clearance (6 inches behind), it may have to place it sideways besides the cabinet itself. My concern is that it will be an eyesore.
3.) Envisioning the slopes of the substrate. Here's what I'm thinking:

4.) Plant layout:


I want to add in a few crypts (centre) and amazon swords (left corner) as well.
5.) DSM - should I or shouldn't I?

----------


## CPONovice

Nice Wood! Thinking about doing something similar as i have 1-2 tub of mini fissiden haha! Just need to scout for the wood.

----------


## AQMS

> Zero...don't camp...talk!!!  where you disappear to?


Hi David,did you get my PM?
something not right with my profile.
I've been busy with work.Now trying to catch up with what i missed... :Knockout:

----------


## limz_777

better to avoid amazon swords , grows too big , by the way is it a partition tank ?

----------


## nazeem

> better to avoid amazon swords , grows too big , by the way is it a partition tank ?


Thanks, I'll take Amazon Swords off my list. Think it won't fit with the rest of the stem plants anyway. Nope, no partition in the tank. No braces even.

----------


## AQMS

Nazeem you should soaked the DW first while waiting for the tank to be deliver on friday.
Soaking the DW will release tannins and sink your DW a lot faster.

----------


## nazeem

> Nazeem you should soaked the DW first while waiting for the tank to be deliver on friday.
> Soaking the DW will release tannins and sink your DW a lot faster.


I wish I could, by the DW is too big to fit into any of my buckets, and I don't have a tub. I could probably fit in one branch at a time, but I'm concerned about uneven drying out for the exposed parts.

----------


## limz_777

> Thanks, I'll take Amazon Swords off my list. Think it won't fit with the rest of the stem plants anyway. Nope, no partition in the tank. No braces even.


meant to say that the tank is placed against a wall or placed as a partition style ( side against wall , both sides can be view)

----------


## nazeem

@limz_777 it'll be placed against a wall, so only the front and sides will be visible.



Sent from my RM-821_apac_singapore_293 using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

my 2 cents on the plant selection

Anubias, have a mix of petite and golden nanas if you can. Will be contrasting and it will not feel peppery. The tank is 3ft, a lot of petite is required, in the end, it will be a very densely packed of leaves.

swap Java ferns for mini java ferns. this will give a bushy look around the core of the wood. Java ferns are ok, but i feel mini variants will fill the tank better.

fissiden on the branches, you may want to put some other moss that spread laterally as well. fissidens are nice as a cover to the branch, but does not break the long slender impression. If have some Xmas moss around places where branches cross, it will even out the transition. Do this ONLY if you do not want the "cross" to stand out.

My feel with amazon swords is that it will grow past 1.5FT in height. I have a 1.5ft height tank (approx) and the leaves are barely touching the surface. For your consideration.

Without amazon swords, what would be placed in the left back corner? Be careful with circulation if you intend to pack that corner densely.

----------


## nazeem

> Anubias, have a mix of petite and golden nanas if you can. Will be contrasting and it will not feel peppery.


Good tip. Will order some gold nana's.




> swap Java ferns for mini java ferns. this will give a bushy look around the core of the wood. Java ferns are ok, but i feel mini variants will fill the tank better.
> 
> fissiden on the branches, you may want to put some other moss that spread laterally as well. fissidens are nice as a cover to the branch, but does not break the long slender impression. If have some Xmas moss around places where branches cross, it will even out the transition. Do this ONLY if you do not want the "cross" to stand out.


I'm going with Fissidens Fontanus for the main core, and from what I've see, it can give the bushy look if grown out. I'll be using mini fissidens for the branches. Noted on your point about breaking the line. Will add some xmas moss to some branches. 




> My feel with amazon swords is that it will grow past 1.5FT in height. I have a 1.5ft height tank (approx) and the leaves are barely touching the surface. For your consideration.
> 
> Without amazon swords, what would be placed in the left back corner? Be careful with circulation if you intend to pack that corner densely.


Amazon swords may be too big in contrast to my other plants. I might have a mound in the middle of the left side (between the front and middle branches), and have blyxa japonica growing from midway to around the back of the mound, so that I can have a sense of depth.

----------


## David

Let the Echinodorus grow out of the tank

----------


## nazeem

The tank has arrived! 



Any suggestions on improving the layout?

Here's my final plant list:
Rotala wallichii 
Ludwigia ovalis 
Lobelia cardinalis "Dwarf" 
Bolbitis heudelotii 
Anubias Nana Petit
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" (HC) Package 
Staurogyne sp. "Tropica" package 
Blyxa japonica 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Rotala sp. "Nanjenshan" 
Rotala rotundifolia Green
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Cuba" 
Anubias Nana Gold
Fissidens Fontanus
Mini Fissidens
Alternanthera reineckii rosaefolia 
xmas moss
Echinodorus osiris
Echinodorus green flame
Marsilea hirsuta
Bucephalandra
Philippines Fern
Crypt Parva
Taiwan Moss

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

Nice. I was thinking if you would go for lesser variety of plants, or it might look really messy like mine. I guess same species should be fine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

think starting off , everyone like to plant everything , its ok i guess , from there you will know your favourite plants for your next scape


by the way this pic is recent or already planted ? half sand half soil would be nicer for this layout

----------


## AQMS

wooo.. that is a lot of plants...

----------


## nazeem

I'm actually starting off with lots stem plants, to absorb the excess nutrients that the substrate will leech in the first few weeks. 
These are the plants that I do want to keep:
Anubias Nana Petit
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" (HC) 
Staurogyne sp. "Tropica" 
Ludwigia ovalis
Blyxa japonica 
Anubias Nana Gold
Fissidens Fontanus
Mini Fissidens
xmas moss
Philippines Fern

For the rest, depending on how they look, I may or may not keep them (trial & error). Those that I do not want will be moved into my nano tanks.

@limz_777 The picture was from 3 hours ago. Only difference now is that I've started planting the HC. I'm wary of using sand, as I'm worried it'll mix with the soil.

----------


## Adrain

Nice layout! Keep up the good work! Looking forward to more updates  :Smile:

----------


## bearman

Wow... very nice. Newbie camoing here to follow yr journey. Will be embarking on a low tech tank soon and will be starting a thread to document my journey too!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## pattermelon

Woah sweet piece of DW. May I know where did you get it from?

----------


## nazeem

> Woah sweet piece of DW. May I know where did you get it from?


I got it from Green Chapter.

----------


## Ingen

The hardscape looks good! I'm unsure if those little uneven ground makes a difference on your HC carpet as it will slowly flatten out when you start to plant the HC.

----------


## nazeem

Yup, that's what happened:

----------


## diazman

> Yup, that's what happened:


woah. what happened? massive melting all around

----------


## cherabin

Not all Echinodorus grow into monsters. How about some collector's variant from GC?

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## nazeem

> woah. what happened? massive melting all around


I think its the conversion from emersed to submersed. Some of the HC that I took from my nano tank is doing ok (in the middle), but the rest (i.e. those that I bought in pots) seem to be fading a little. I am seeing some recovery in the stem plants though, so I'm not worried yet. I've been trimming the dead leaves, especially on the gold nana, so that the plants can focus on building their submersed leaves.

----------


## nazeem

> Not all Echinodorus grow into monsters. How about some collector's variant from GC?


I have Echinodorus Osiris and Echinodorus green flame in there now. I'll add in more after the tank stabilises.

----------


## cherabin

Opacus and ozelot dwarf will be fantastic additions.

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## David

Nazeem.....I don't want to bust your bubble but looking at your tank setup, you do not have the space for Osiris or Geen Flame.....

----------


## nazeem

> Nazeem.....I don't want to bust your bubble but looking at your tank setup, you do not have the space for Osiris or Geen Flame.....


That's a fair assessment. I will probably move them to my spare tank.

----------


## David

They will get BIG...real BIG...haha

----------


## nazeem

Here's what my tank looks like on day 14: 

Pardon the "7-up" look. CO2 bubbles everywhere. Wondering if there's a better alternative to the Up-aqua atomizer.

Updates:
Osiris and Green Flame moved to my other tank.
The gold nana's aren't doing so well. At least 2 rhizomes died so far. Petit nana and normal nana doing ok.
Blyxa Japonica melted completely within 3 days, so replaced with hairgrass. Starting to see some growth.
HC is spreading, but upwards. Increased the razors' light intensity to 85% (from 70%), while hoping it doesn't cause an algae bloom. 
Starting to have some green algae on the branches though. Otos and Yamato shrimp standing by in my quarantine tank. Added a Twinstar Nano for the interim.
One bunch of Bolbitis withering (on the right), but the others are doing ok. Can't figure out why.
Stem plants are taking off. Major growth seen daily.
Moved the xmas moss to the stone on the left to "anchor" the left side of the branch/tank. Driftwood still floats a little, hence the big round stone at the top. 
Removed all the rotala rotundifolia, and replaced with rotala macandra, to add more colour to the left. Hoping it'll contrast well with the xmass moss.
Fissidens (US and Mini) are the same as the day i started the tank. So very slow. 
Added more Crypt Parva between HC carpet and nana clump. 
S. repens/Ludwigia Cuba emersed leaves dying, but being replaced by submersed leaves.
Philippines ferns falling apart - black spots all over them. Probably too much light for them. Will probably remove them eventually. 
Tank is still cycling. Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates were detected last week. But only Ammonia (4ppm) and Nitrates (20ppm) detected today. Aquasoil still obviously leeching. Hopefully a few more water changes should fix that.

Am I doing anything wrong?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks like its progressing... parameter fluctuations and some melting of plants is normal for tanks during the cycling process, it should be much better once the tank is fully cycled. Maybe regulate the light intensity during this period as the overall plant mass is still relatively low at the moment.

If you're not too keen on the 7-up look, try switching to an inline Co2 reactor, you will not see anymore mist effect... except rising streams of tiny oxygen bubbles from plants pearling.  :Smile:

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Looks like its progressing... parameter fluctuations and some melting of plants is normal for tanks during the cycling process, it should be much better once the tank is fully cycled. Maybe regulate the light intensity during this period as the overall plant mass is still relatively low at the moment.
> 
> If you're not too keen on the 7-up look, try switching to an inline Co2 reactor, you will not see anymore mist effect... except rising streams of tiny oxygen bubbles from plants pearling.


Second ua's suggestion on the inline reactor.

----------


## nazeem

Is this the kind of reactor I should be looking at? 

http://www.istaproducts.com/details+...)/products/62/

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Is this the kind of reactor I should be looking at? 
> 
> http://www.istaproducts.com/details+...)/products/62/


It depends on which filter you plan to link it to, if its the filter that has flow rate of between 360-1,000 l/pH, then use the "M" version... if the filter is 1,000-2,000 l/pH, then use the "L" version.

For the Mix Max models, it's advisable to get additional hose clamps to keep the hoses secure on the connection points (as there are no inbuilt lock nuts on them).

Btw, an alternative to the "M" version is the ISTA Turbo reactor (can google it, the one for 12/16 hoses that copycat the Sera reactor design), it comes with inbuilt lock nuts on all connection points so abit easier to use.

----------


## David

Very nice....just my opinion,.....possible to move that round looking rock to the right so that it covers the white thingy at the back and at the same time the branch line will not be broken?...Is it just me or is it that they left rear seems to be lower than the front?

----------


## nazeem

I got the Sera reactor 500, and just installed it. No bubbles visible so far.

Starting to notice some diatoms though. Hopefully the tank will finish cycling soon, so that I can add in the clean up crew. Also got some green water, so did a massive waterchange yesterday. Its still a little cloudy today, so I'll do another waterchange tonight.

Also added some Windelov Java Ferns, and some Echinodorus opacus so here's how the tank looks today:





> Very nice....just my opinion,.....possible to move that round looking rock to the right so that it covers the white thingy at the back and at the same time the branch line will not be broken?...Is it just me or is it that they left rear seems to be lower than the front?


If I move the rock, it will cause the DW to start shifting slightly with the current. I may move it around once it settles, but will judge once the xmas moss grows out. I'm thinking that the green of the xmas moss will be a nice contrast with the predominantly red plants on that side of the tank. I'm also hoping that the Rotala Nanjenshan will grow tall enough to cover the Twinstar nano (the white thing) on the right.

The left-rear is actually 1cm taller than the left-front. Maybe the illusion of depth makes it look shallower?

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Hi Nazeem, 

is the twinstar nano operational? i understand that its suppose to work to inhibit green algae, but yet you have green water.. which is contradictory..

----------


## nazeem

> Hi Nazeem, 
> 
> is the twinstar nano operational? i understand that its suppose to work to inhibit green algae, but yet you have green water.. which is contradictory..


Yup, ita a twinstar nano. Its been running for a week, but I still ended up with green water. Installed it 10 days after the tank was flooded.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

well.. green water is one of the easier algae to deal with in my opinion... 
water changes is one of the methods to settle the green water..

waiting to see the tank with clear water!

----------


## nazeem

1 month (+) update:


Took me 1 week to clear up the green water with a combination of UV and daily water changes of 25%.

Tank finished cycling 2 weeks ago, so have been slowly adding in the fauna. 
12 Harlequin Rasbora
3 Bristlenose pleco
6 Pygmy cory
~50 Boraras urophthalmoides
20 Cherry shrimp
1 SAE
3 Yamato shrimp

I actually had 5 Otos in there, but they perished within the first week. Also lost 3 of the rasbora, 2 Yamato and a couple of the Barajas (hard to tell how many I have left as I'll be lucky to see 15 at any one time.

Plant wise, growth has been generally positive. The Rotala Wallichi has grown to the top of the tank, and HC carpet is progressing. Added a bit more of the windelov java fern to the right, as well as some smaller crypts in the shadowed area below it.

Replaced the stem plants in the back right with tall grass-like plant (id help?). Am considering doing the same with the back left, as I'm liking the "jungle" look. 

Thoughts?

----------


## aro

Nice tank bro!

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

it looks like a wild river scape. nicely done!

the ferns give a nice contrast to the wood.

the long grass thing could be sagi sabutala or valisnera.

----------


## AquaLady

Very nice and I love how you gave us the show of progress. Keep up the good work!

Is there a diagnosis for aquarium addiction?

----------


## vara1000cc

Very beautiful

----------


## Hunterz

Nice layout and wood!

----------


## nazeem

Updates:






2 of the Harlequins jumped out of the tank. Got 2 more to replace them.
Added 5 Chocolate Gourami and some low-grade CRS.
Added valiseneria to the back-left, as well as some Crypt Wendtii.
All plants are growing well, especially the Rotala Walilchii, which is overhanging in the middle portion.
Diatoms. Diatoms everywhere. The clean-up crew is handling it pretty well though.

----------


## AquaLady

Nothing short of wonderful. Lol come do my tank.

Is there a diagnosis for aquarium addiction?

----------


## bennyc

Hi nazeem,
Just a suggestion. Your Rotala Walilchii is losing its redness, could be due to iron deficiency.

----------


## Ingen

Nice! Are chocolate gourami safe with shrimps?

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

HI Nazeem,
I love the highlights of the ferns in the middle. really brings out the tank.

the CO2 diffuser is dangling? best to put it all the way to the bottom if possible. the longer the Co2 bubbles have to travel, the better the diffusion.

----------


## siatc

> Nice! Are chocolate gourami safe with shrimps?


I think chocolate gourami will find the shrimps delicious

----------


## nazeem

> I think chocolate gourami will find the shrimps delicious


Nope, they've left the Amano shrimps, CRS and RCS alone, so far. There are even a few shrimplets scurrying about.

----------


## nazeem

> Hi nazeem,
> Just a suggestion. Your Rotala Walilchii is losing its redness, could be due to iron deficiency.


The pinks are pretty pronounced. I think it might be the camera washing out the colour.

----------


## nazeem

> the CO2 diffuser is dangling? best to put it all the way to the bottom if possible. the longer the Co2 bubbles have to travel, the better the diffusion.


The ceramic diffuser is in there to empty my spare CO2 canister. The main canister is plugged into the sera reactor.

----------


## nazeem

5 Month Update:


Plecos and Cherry Shrimp completely uprooted my HC, so planted some Glosso in patches in the foreground.

Chocolate Gourami have bred. You can see some of the fry at the top of the tank. Counted at least 6 small ones today.

I need to give the rotala wallichii another trim. They grow so fast.

----------


## KilliNewbie

Any intention to sell the fries ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------

